# is there anyone who doesn't think russell howard is a twat?



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

one of the unfunniest dickheads on tv at the moment


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

there are plenty of unfunny dickheads, but he is up there.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 8, 2010)

well he is from bristol...


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2010)

Is he the blonde one?


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> well he is from bristol...



i guess everyone's got at least one redeeming quality


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 8, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i guess everyone's got at least one redeeming quality



like Fritzl was great at DIY.  and keeping secrets.

he is dull more than anything though.


----------



## embree (Jan 8, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> well he is from bristol...



bath


----------



## zoooo (Jan 8, 2010)

I like him. He seems like a perfectly nice bloke to me!

And he has a wonky eye.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> like Fritzl was great at DIY.  and keeping secrets.
> 
> he is dull more than anything though.



Fritzl?

I beg to differ.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 8, 2010)

embree said:


> bath



as someone from Stroud there isnt really a difference.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2010)

i'll be nice to him cos i wanna get in with his sister


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 8, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Fritzl?
> 
> I beg to differ.



you are going to beg me to differ on the point that Josef Fritzl isnt great at DIY?  On your knees...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> well he is from bristol...



he's from bath, so therefore can't be a twat


----------



## weltweit (Jan 8, 2010)

I like Russell


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he's from bath, so therefore can't be a twat



ah marty.  dont make me call you a twat too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

weltweit said:


> I like Russell



twat confirmation.


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

actually, he did just make a vaguely amusing fritzl joke on his show


----------



## scifisam (Jan 8, 2010)

I think he's really funny.


----------



## g force (Jan 8, 2010)

Twat....but saved by the fact everyone else on that show he's on is a bigger twat. And pales in comparison to Michael cunting McIntyre


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he's from bath, so therefore can't be a twat


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Friday Night with Russell Howard.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> twat confirmation.



innit. Vertical/diagonal hair... the casual 'honest me' pose... cockhammer.


----------



## Santino (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know if he's a twat but he does make me laugh.

Michael McIntyre makes me laugh too. So take that, received opinion.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 8, 2010)

Santino said:


> I don't know if he's a twat but he does make me laugh.
> 
> Michael McIntyre makes me laugh too. So take that, received opinion.



Me too, but that means we've got low comedy quality thersholds, rather than these comedians being funny, according to received wisdom.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 8, 2010)

I think he's alright. Gets a bit self-righteous on his own show, but he can be funny.


----------



## Santino (Jan 8, 2010)

While I'm here, there are several Coldplay songs that are pleasant to listen to.


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2010)

I like him, he has tons of charisma and I like the way he talks   He's more interesting than at least 79.6% of the population.


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'll be nice to him cos i wanna get in with his sister



was that the one in the Reggie Perrin remake?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2010)

Santino said:


> While I'm here, there are several Coldplay songs that are pleasant to listen to.


----------



## joevsimp (Jan 8, 2010)

He's funnier, and less of a twat than anyone else on Mock the Week

I hate that program, almost as much as Live at the Apollo


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Santino said:


> While I'm here, there are several Coldplay songs that are pleasant to listen to.



kind of like being comatose.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm on the extras on his first DVD...

I like him, he is funny, so there.


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, bollocks, I thought you were talking about Russell Brand 

Russel Howard isn't a twat, a bit lame, but not a twat.  Kinda sweet, sort of.  A bit dull, but not a twat.  etc...

I should have known, slagging Russell Brand off is very last year... or is it the year before?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyway, Russell Howard...

He's better than Justin Lee Collins.

I realise that isn't saying much, but it's something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Has Justin Lee Collins had a facelift or a makeover or something recently? He looks really different in the face. And his hair looks permed or something.


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Anyway, Russell Howard...
> 
> He's better than Justin Lee Collins.
> 
> I realise that isn't saying much, but it's something.


naah, it only says he isn't Alan Carr.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 8, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Anyway, Russell Howard...
> 
> He's better than Justin Lee Collins.
> 
> I realise that isn't saying much, but it's something.



The splattery shit I did last night is better than JLC.


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

more wrong headed people than i expected


----------



## tarannau (Jan 8, 2010)

He's alright at first, but he always strays too much into juvenile wanking and knobbing territory after every predictable rant. Tries too hard.

One of those people i like less the more I see of him.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 8, 2010)

He's alright.......some of his 'jokes' are painfully unfunny tho.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2010)

I think he is very funny. The unfunniest twat working in comedy today is that cunt Michael Mackintyre


----------



## fogbat (Jan 8, 2010)

He comes across as nice enough, and has made me laugh a fair bit.

But then again strung_out loooves JLC, so we can be confident that he is wrong in the head.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> The splattery shit I did last night is better than JLC.



Better, funnier, more worthy of TV time, imo.


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

i've gone right off jlc. he was very nice when i met him in real life though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2010)

He's not been on tele for a while. Someone should do a 'Bring back JLC' in a massive tv self-referencing shitefest. I'd watch it.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 8, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I think he's really funny.



Likewise. Not a comedy great, but makes me laugh now and again.


----------



## Santino (Jan 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> He's not been on tele for a while. Someone should do a 'Bring back JLC' in a massive tv self-referencing shitefest. I'd watch it.



He's been on Sky telly doing challenges like learning to dive and shizzle.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> He's not been on tele for a while. Someone should do a 'Bring back JLC' in a massive tv self-referencing shitefest. I'd watch it.



Could be a sequel to that recent Gary Glitter programme...


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2010)

How does one shizzle? 

I like Russell Howard but I don't think the thing he was doing last night is all that.  There seem to be a few things with similar formats and I don't think any of the comedians are at their best on them. 

he's quite sweet looking too.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 8, 2010)

He would be better if I was sitting on his face.


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2010)

it's very generous of you to offer to shut him up, but how could we punch him if you were sat there??!!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2010)

Never heard of him?


----------



## Epico (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't find him funny, but got no hatred for the guy.

He does look rather pleased with himself all the time though, which is annoying.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 8, 2010)

I rate him.  His stand up dvds are funny, which I guess is the point.  He's likeable, and doesnt rely on being really offensive.  The most unfunny thing was the title of his second dvd - dingledoodies - but his good natured comedy is different and refreshing.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 8, 2010)

He really witty saying thing like  _A dolphin ride a unicycle then LOL at own joke_ _What about Penguins thay funny too  _


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 8, 2010)

He's just so fucking cheerful.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 8, 2010)

he's alright.  I wouldn't go out of my way or spend any money to watch him, but if his thing is on it raises a smile or so.  better than just about every other comedy offerning on BBC3 anyway.

i don't get the hate - save it for JLC or that twat Michael Macintyre, as mentioned.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2010)

strung_out said:


> one of the unfunniest dickheads on tv at the moment



While Michael Macintyre is alive i'm at a loss for words why anyone would bother hating any other 'comedian' frankly.


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

jlc is alright, and despite the smugness, michael macintyre at least has some funny material. everything russell howard does just makes me go 'wut?'


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2010)

strung_out said:


> and despite the smugness, michael macintyre at least has some funny material.



Surely then someone should tell him to use it at some point, given he's meant to be funny etc etc.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 8, 2010)

michael macintyre is like all the worst bits of jimmy carr , reduced to a viscose goo and served up with lashings of smuggery.

jlc is worse. i want to hit him in the face with a lumphammer until he stops, tho, tbf, i have no idea what his material is like, i can't bear his persona long enouigh to find out.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> While Michael Macintyre is alive i'm at a loss for words why anyone would bother hating any other 'comedian' frankly.



This is a very good point.  Hating Russell Howard whilst MacIntyre still lives is completely redundant.  MacIntyre's entire schtick is that he's a bit posh and has a funny voice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> This is a very good point.  Hating Russell Howard whilst MacIntyre still lives is completely redundant.  MacIntyre's entire schtick is that he's a bit posh and has a funny voice.



He also laughs brays at his own 'jokes'


----------



## Shevek (Jan 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> He also laughs brays at his own 'jokes'



how do you do that crossing out thing and also how do you post pics?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2010)

belboid said:


> was that the one in the Reggie Perrin remake?



yeah, she also did a sketch show pilot with the equally lovely josie long


----------



## Thora (Jan 8, 2010)

I think he's hilarious, I got his DVD for Christmas.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2010)

Shevek said:


> how do you do that crossing out thing and also how do you post pics?



for crossing out

 followed by 

quote my post and look at the tags surrounding 'followed by'.

insert text to be crossed out within the brackets


For imags insert the image url between these tags







or use that button above the posting box, the yellow one next to the quote box


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

Thora said:


> I think he's hilarious, I got his DVD for Christmas.



he's awful


----------



## N_igma (Jan 8, 2010)

He's not the worst.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> He would be better if I was sitting on his face.






DotCommunist said:


> for crossing out
> followed by
> quote my post and look at the tags surrounding 'followed by'.
> insert text to be crossed out within the brackets



Well fuck me! goodness me! Learn summin new every day. Ta poppet


----------



## Matt-will (Feb 10, 2011)

*Russell Howard is a cunt.*

What an twat he really is. Russell Howard is the biggest twat on tv at the moment, and that depressingly unfunny panel show he appears in, mock the week, is exploring new depths of wankness. Macintyre is annoying but some of his stuff is well observed and delivered ok. Russell Howards agent should be ashamed for peddling that miserable smarmy unfunny piece of shit


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2011)

Matt-will said:


> What an twat he really is. Russell Howard is the biggest twat on tv at the moment, and that depressingly unfunny panel show he appears in, mock the week, is exploring new depths of wankness. Macintyre is annoying but some of his stuff is well observed and delivered ok. Russell Howards agent should be ashamed for peddling that miserable smarmy unfunny piece of shit


too fucking right


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2011)

good bump btw


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

I suspect michael mackintyre of anti semitism, based on no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2011)

you're probably right


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2011)

He's about as funny as genital warts, and considerably less appealing.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Filed under harmless 
Quite a funny guy and tries to be optimistic so have given him a pass


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Filed under harmless
> Quite a funny guy and tries to be optimistic so have given him a pass


bleeding heart liberal!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 10, 2011)

In my household.. 

The 11 year old thinks he is hilarious... 

The 46 year old thinks he is ok...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 10, 2011)

Matt-will said:


> What an twat he really is. Russell Howard is the biggest twat on tv at the moment, and that depressingly unfunny panel show he appears in, mock the week, is exploring new depths of wankness. Macintyre is annoying but some of his stuff is well observed and delivered ok. Russell Howards agent should be ashamed for peddling that miserable smarmy unfunny piece of shit


 
Which comic are you then after his slot?


----------



## kittyP (Feb 10, 2011)

I think he is a twat but find myself watching him all the same. 
I don't mind Mock The Week depending on whose on it. 
Dara O'Briain's stand up is quite good.


----------



## Santino (Feb 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I suspect michael mackintyre of anti semitism, based on no evidence whatsoever.


 
Probably you're unconciously remembering one of his routines where he pretends his young son is called Adolf in order to alarm a lady in a park, and then his son says 'No juice', and we the audience are invited to complete the joke by realising that he could be misheard as saying 'No Jews'. Probably.


----------



## aqua (Feb 10, 2011)

he's OK on mock the week but his show is just shit


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 10, 2011)

He's got too many teeth and he isn't funny. The teeth I can handle but describing him as a comedian is pretty far-fetched.

I used to listen to his 6music show but only because Jon Richardson used to run rings around him and that was funny.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 10, 2011)

When he does his squeaky childrens voice I want to punch him in the face. 

Other times he's ok.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 10, 2011)

Russell Howard can FUCK OFF.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't find him that funny but I think he is cute. Would def make him a cuppa in the morning.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2011)

Matt-will said:


> What an twat he really is. Russell Howard is the biggest twat on tv at the moment



Justin Lee Collins...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 10, 2011)

Isn't it just terrible that we don't all find the same things funny?

(((Population of the UK)))


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 10, 2011)

Matt-will said:


> What an twat he really is. Russell Howard is the biggest twat on tv at the moment, and that depressingly unfunny panel show he appears in, mock the week, is exploring new depths of wankness. Macintyre is annoying but some of his stuff is well observed and delivered ok. Russell Howards agent should be ashamed for peddling that miserable smarmy unfunny piece of shit


Did Russell Howard just break up with his girlfriend?

Or start dating someone else's?


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Isn't it just terrible that we don't all find the same things funny?
> 
> (((Population of the UK)))


 
somre people are right and some people are wrong. the people who find russell howard funny are wrong


----------



## gabi (Feb 10, 2011)

The least irritating of this new breed of superstar stand-ups. But that's not saying much. I liked watching the juxtaposition of his sweet, mumsy humour vs Frankie's acidness on mock the week tho.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> the people who find russell howard funny are wrong


Not just wrong, probably inbred & morally deviant too.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2011)

No probably about it. They have little goat-horns under their hair n'everything...


----------



## Dandred (Feb 10, 2011)

Russell Howard isn't bad, I quite like his stuff.

Jimmy Carr, now there is a cunting big twat.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 10, 2011)

He's a purveyor of irritating animal whimsy ('Imagine a badger being Prime Minister huh huh huh') and should therefore be given a big telling off or something.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 10, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> He's a purveyor of irritating animal whimsy ('Imagine a badger being Prime Minister huh huh huh') and should therefore be given a big telling off or something.


 
Like Eddie Izzard but without the pretension. At least Russel Howard doesn't pretend he's some kind of genius.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh stop the hate!
Poor Russel  He seems like the kind of guy who would read urban too. If so, I loves you Russel


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Russell Howard isn't bad, I quite like his stuff.
> 
> Jimmy Carr, now there is a cunting big twat.


 
joke thief as well


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Oh stop the hate!



The urban world would stop turning.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Oh stop the hate!


Are you new around here?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 10, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> He's a purveyor of irritating animal whimsy ('Imagine a badger being Prime Minister huh huh huh') and should therefore be given a big telling off or something.


 
Bless him, he's from the West Country. All he knows is badgers, owls and sexual relations with too-close relatives for normal society.


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> isn't it just terrible that we don't all find the same things funny?
> 
> (((population of the uk)))


 
rotflmao


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it should be noted that Russell Howard is noticeable funnier than the majority of the posters saying he isn't funny. I draw no conclusions from this.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 10, 2011)

who is he? i havent watched tv for over a year.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 10, 2011)

I find him funny. It's no thinking humour - easy pickings - does me fine. fank u


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2011)

boohoo said:


> I find him funny. It's no thinking humour - easy pickings - does me fine. fank u


I can see you as a Chuckle Brothers fan.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

The Chuckle Brothers are still working and still funny. They are as gods in their hometown.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 10, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> I can see you as a Chuckle Brothers fan.


 
hmmmm.... where do I start with you???  

Dangermouse?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 10, 2011)

Howard does elicit the occasional snigger, but he's a total twat. Good news, my arse!


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2011)

boohoo said:


> hmmmm.... where do I start with you???
> 
> Dangermouse?









There is nothing cooler. You're a lady girl, you'll never understand.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> I think it should be noted that Russell Howard is noticeable funnier than the majority of the posters saying he isn't funny. I draw no conclusions from this.


 
I bet you know that from your time doing standup, huh?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Poor Russel  He seems like the kind of guy who would read urban too. If so, I loves you Russel



At least spell his name right if you are to represent the minority defend him 

(((Russel*l*)))


----------



## Glitter (Dec 18, 2011)

I would!


----------



## trevhagl (Dec 18, 2011)

the bairn likes him, and to be fair he did give the artist taxi driver some much deserved publicity the other week


----------



## trevhagl (Dec 18, 2011)

there is not a comedian, or musician or politician or ANYTHING that wouldn't get slagged by someone on here mind you!


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 18, 2011)

I think he's quite funny, he does rely on pretending to be a child a lot though, which I find grates a little bit. Absolutely astounded at how many people are calling him a twat, seemingly for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> I think he's quite funny, he does rely on pretending to be a child a lot though, which I find grates a little bit. Absolutely astounded at how many people are calling him a twat, seemingly for no reason whatsoever.


Who needs reasons?


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 18, 2011)

I just think he's unfunny.  He actually wasn't that bad on MTW but his own show is truly terrible.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 18, 2011)

strung out said:


> Who needs reasons?


I'd do a little cry if people called me a twat based on me being a purveyor of basically harmless humour .


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> I'd do a little cry if people called me a twat based on me being a purveyor of basically harmless humour .


Twat


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 18, 2011)

strung out said:


> Twat


I actually am a twat though, so you're shooting fish in a barrel there.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2011)

dunno who he is. i dont watch tv tho.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2011)

Ta for that


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 19, 2011)

I quite like him.


----------

